# Could you make more per hour if you created your own daily route?



## Jazzbaseball (Nov 22, 2014)

I was thinking about this idea on the way home. 

What if you logged every single pick up and drop off location and tracked which of those rides were trips to or from work, etc. 

Could you theoretically create a daily routine for yourself where you plan your day to show up at about the same time at those locations? 

It might work for those going to and from work and bar close, but could you increase your hourly earnings by keeping track of every single pick up and drop off and then creating a schedule to be at those locations the same day and time?


----------



## perry470 (Dec 8, 2016)

Uber's algorthim specifically prevent you from picking up the same passengers consistently. Unless there are no drivers within 10 minutes, you won't get matched to the same passengers even if you park outside of their house.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

If you want the same route to work you would just use the destination feature. Its also been proven the closest driver doesnt always necessarily get the ping


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

perry470 said:


> Uber's algorthim specifically prevent you from picking up the same passengers consistently. Unless there are no drivers within 10 minutes, you won't get matched to the same passengers even if you park outside of their house.


Annnnnd, you just made that up.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> If you want the same route to work you would just use the destination feature. Its also been proven the closest driver doesnt always necessarily get the ping


No it hasn't. It's closest by route. I've tested it many times with friends.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

perry470 said:


> Uber's algorthim specifically prevent you from picking up the same passengers consistently. Unless there are no drivers within 10 minutes, you won't get matched to the same passengers even if you park outside of their house.


True. Because it happened to me - allow me to explain. I picked up a pax, took him to his destination, and completed the trip. Then, he said "hey, I need to run in and pick something up, I'll be right out. I'd like you to take me to xyz". I said "sure, okay". And he came back quick, less than a minute. Mind you, I'm parked right outside his house. He gets in the front seat, I'm watching him use his phone as he's calling for another Uber ride (me). And guess what? I wasn't acknowledged as being at his house! He told me that soonest pick up was 5 minutes away. He tried it like 5 times, and it was still giving him another Uber driver. So yeah. It's true.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

Jazzbaseball said:


> I was thinking about this idea on the way home.
> 
> What if you logged every single pick up and drop off location and tracked which of those rides were trips to or from work, etc.
> 
> ...


Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't this the description of a bus route?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jazzbaseball said:


> I was thinking about this idea on the way home.
> 
> What if you logged every single pick up and drop off location and tracked which of those rides were trips to or from work, etc.
> 
> ...


Uber will deliberately not match you with the same riders.
Uber kills driver initiative,and encourages drivers to " free Lance".


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Ubergirlzz said:


> True. Because it happened to me - allow me to explain. I picked up a pax, took him to his destination, and completed the trip. Then, he said "hey, I need to run in and pick something up, I'll be right out. I'd like you to take me to xyz". I said "sure, okay". And he came back quick, less than a minute. Mind you, I'm parked right outside his house. He gets in the front seat, I'm watching him use his phone as he's calling for another Uber ride (me). And guess what? I wasn't acknowledged as being at his house! He told me that soonest pick up was 5 minutes away. He tried it like 5 times, and it was still giving him another Uber driver. So yeah. It's true.


I've seen this too and I think it's because you aren't actually back online because of lag. Now I check to make sure I see myself online in the pax app and it's never happened again.

On a one-way street, sometimes they need to be in front of you so you are closest by route or someone closer by route will get the ping. The app apparently doesn't adjust well just because you are in close proximity.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber will deliberately not match you with the same riders.


I know a waitresses schedule and I sit in the same place at the same time and get her every time. She asked me to if I could, so I tried it.

Because I am a creature of habit, I've had several passengers repeat.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

Yep. I thought this concept looked familiar.

https://techcrunch.com/2015/08/24/uber-smart-routes/


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> I know a waitresses schedule and I sit in the same place at the same time and get her every time. She asked me to if I could, so I tried it.
> 
> Because I am a creature of habit, I've had several passengers repeat.


Nice work, if you can get it.

I once had a very nice pax tell me "he enjoyed the ride to LAX so much that he'd like to call on me every time he needed to go to the airport." He said everything was pleasant, from the music, conversation, my driving, etc. I think it would be great to have repeat pax. At least you know what you're getting, right?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> No it hasn't. It's closest by route. I've tested it many times with friends.


Lol you are the king of posting misinformation, people have requested a driver in the same car as me and gotten someone else.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> True. Because it happened to me - allow me to explain. I picked up a pax, took him to his destination, and completed the trip. Then, he said "hey, I need to run in and pick something up, I'll be right out. I'd like you to take me to xyz". I said "sure, okay". And he came back quick, less than a minute. Mind you, I'm parked right outside his house. He gets in the front seat, I'm watching him use his phone as he's calling for another Uber ride (me). And guess what? I wasn't acknowledged as being at his house! He told me that soonest pick up was 5 minutes away. He tried it like 5 times, and it was still giving him another Uber driver. So yeah. It's true.


I've ended a ride and started another with the same pax at the first end point several time, and every single time, I got the ping as I expected. So whatever the issue is, it's not some blanket rule that covers all such incidents.


----------



## UberChicago80 (Dec 22, 2016)

I had a passenger request me to pick him up and take him to the office daily for a week long business trip. He loved my car, amenities and conversation. He tried to ping me on Tuesday while we shared coffee at Starbucks and another dirver 3 min away got the ping. He canceled, repeated and had the same result. Sadly the same happened Wednesday thru Thursday.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Nice work, if you can get it.
> 
> I once had a very nice pax tell me "he enjoyed the ride to LAX so much that he'd like to call on me every time he needed to go to the airport." He said everything was pleasant, from the music, conversation, my driving, etc. I think it would be great to have repeat pax. At least you know what you're getting, right?


When the money for uber was good, this was my biggest complaint. We do it with the cab company all the time. 95% of my airport pickups are picking up regular passengers (we are allowed to do it in the taxis). It's easier for them to just allow it than to try to get us to stop. Also with the way everything is set up the cab company is better off if they DON'T call dispatch. It's less man hours they need to staff for the call center (As we rent the cabs and pocket everything anyway)

Out of my 13-17 fares a day 4+ are regular customers calling me back.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

UberChicago80 said:


> He canceled, repeated and had the same result. Sadly the same happened Wednesday thru Thursday.


What's so sad, you could just drive your friend to work without going through the app,and he could just give you some money for gas.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

For those of you arguing. Is it so hard to imagine that this is market dependent? A busy market with lots of drivers would likely be set to prevent multiple matches to the same driver whereas that may not work so well in smaller markets.
Personally, I've had several of repeat customers, but then I'm not in some big city either. We don't even have pool here.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Bean said:


> Personally, I've had several of repeat customers, but then I'm not in some big city either. We don't even have pool here.


Metropolitan Tampa might not be NYC or London, but it has 3 million people or so, that's mighty big.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> When the money for uber was good, this was my biggest complaint. We do it with the cab company all the time. 95% of my airport pickups are picking up regular passengers (we are allowed to do it in the taxis). It's easier for them to just allow it than to try to get us to stop. Also with the way everything is set up the cab company is better off if they DON'T call dispatch. It's less man hours they need to staff for the call center (As we rent the cabs and pocket everything anyway)
> 
> Out of my 13-17 fares a day 4+ are regular customers calling me back.


Agreed. Makes sense.

So, being a taxi cab driver, does Uber drivers piss you off? You seem nice.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Metropolitan Tampa might not be NYC or London, but it has 3 million people or so, that's mighty big.


Well here's the thing,
Vehicles for hire have really only been "big" business in cities that were big PRE 1939. After World war II the landscape changed and cities that grew to be big cities after WWII weren't laid out anywhere near the same and the people who lived there were largely more dependent on automobiles following the decentralization of America and the creation of the suburbs, hence not as many people using cabs in these new cities because for the most part they already have their own cars.

But the cities that were already big weren't bulldozed and rebuilt, so they are still laid out like they used to be with a higher demand for for-hire services, so they are more compatible with public transit.

Hence the cities with better for hire markets are the cities that were already big.

Lets' take 2 cities with a relatively similar populations now...

DC
1940- 663,000
2010- 601,000
7,200 taxis

Austin Texas 
1940- 87,000
2010- 790,000
670 taxis

Let's look at some of the other old taxi markets

NYC
1940- 7.4 million
2010- 8.1 million
13,000 taxis

Chicago
1940- 3.4 million
2010- 2.7 million
7,000 taxis

and some more cities with a large growth since 1940
Sacramento
1940-110,000
2010- 460,000
500 taxis

It's like i can literately predict the cities that have lots of taxis versus the ones that don't.

Just for fun L.A.
1940
1.4 million
2010 3.7 million
2,300

Still a lot of taxis but nowhere near as many as DC, because a LOT of LA is new growth, so it falls under both patterns at once, a great number of taxis but nowhere near as much as older cities with similar population.

Orlando of course is a weird outlier that is all wonky thanks to Uncle Walt. (ALL Hail the Mouse!) A great deal of the business in Orlando is directly related to the massive tourist business. Go figure... Throwing that out there because Orlando is apparently one of the top markets in terms of Sheer number of Taxis..

Yet it's one of the lowest paying uber markets.

Orlando
1940- 96,000
2010- 238,000
Taxis 1800 (half are Mears Taxis)


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Agreed. Makes sense.
> 
> So, being a taxi cab driver, does Uber drivers piss you off? You seem nice.


Lots of taxi drivers are nice. We're more alike that we are different. I don't blame them for hating Uber as a company - for diluting hard-working people's ability to make a consistent living. They've made it harder for all of us to get by over the years when it could have been just as easy to co-exist. What am I thinking? That would be too nicey-nice.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Agreed. Makes sense.
> 
> So, being a taxi cab driver, does Uber drivers piss you off? You seem nice.


No... i used to drive uber.

I really pity the drivers of uber out here, especially the ones who think they are doing well. Because they think they are doing well until their car starts to fall apart. I'm not saying that all cab drivers do well either, some of the other companies are pretty shady.
And some of the drivers for this company are seriously dain bramaged or something. They actually will sign out a car at 9:00 am to 9:00 PM and think they are going to do well, because the best hours of the day are between 9:00 am and 4:00 PM when a bulk of their hours are... I just broke out laughing typing that. Really people... And they wonder why i make more money to.
Other misguided things they will do is spend all shift at the theme parks when... its... the.... off... season...

I just don't get it.

Either grow a pair and work during the night or get your A out of bed sign a car out at 4 AM Leave the 9:00 AM cars to the new drivers who get reduced rental rates.

If you lived in Orlando i'd link you the career page for the local cab behemoth. And it's not just because I make money for every driver I sign on that puts in 30 shifts.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Either grow a pair and work during the night or get your A out of bed sign a car out at 4 AM Leave the 9:00 AM cars to the new drivers who get reduced rental rates.
> .


Nighttime is the only time I wanted to drive a cab. Didn't run the A/C that much - got better mileage, a lot more business and not just drunks, a lot less traffic, a lot of characters out there in the cab business at night- both in the back seat as well as in the drivers seat.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Nighttime is the only time I wanted to drive a cab. Didn't run the A/C that much - got better mileage, a lot more business and not just drunks, a lot less traffic, a lot of characters out there in the cab business at night- both in the back seat as well as in the drivers seat.


Yeah... that's what i experienced...

The cab company i drive for has like 8 different 12 hour shifts that are staggered. I can make good money on 6 of them.

5:00, 6:00, 9:00, 10:00, 17:00, 18:00, 21:00, 22:00

the 5:00 and 6:00 am shifts are actually usually pretty good shifts monday through friday because of how much business there is going to the airport at the crack of dawn. But when i worked the 5:00 AM shift i usually went home an hour or two early, it wasn't really worth it to stay out until 16:00... ever.. Sometimes i'd quit as early as 14:00 because there was just nothing going on, and i'd still have made good money on the shift, I always stayed home on weekends when i did that.

Honestly thou I prefer the 21:00 shift. It's a good mix nighttime money and crack of dawn business.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> No... i used to drive uber.
> 
> I really pity the drivers of uber out here, especially the ones who think they are doing well. Because they think they are doing well until their car starts to fall apart. I'm not saying that all cab drivers do well either, some of the other companies are pretty shady.
> And some of the drivers for this company are seriously dain bramaged or something. They actually will sign out a car at 9:00 am to 9:00 PM and think they are going to do well, because the best hours of the day are between 9:00 am and 4:00 PM when a bulk of their hours are... I just broke out laughing typing that. Really people... And they wonder why i make more money to.
> ...


I like to stick to night time only - I prefer night to days because I'm not a morning person, so I could never do mornings, and I like the fact that there is less traffic.

So I live in California, and I'm thinking of doing the Los Angeles/OC area 5 days per week, from say 4 pm to 12 midnight. Think I could make a real living at it?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Ubergirlzz said:


> I like to stick to night time only - I prefer night to days because I'm not a morning person, so I could never do mornings, and I like the fact that there is less traffic.
> 
> So I live in California, and I'm thinking of doing the Los Angeles/OC area 5 days per week, from say 4 pm to 12 midnight. Think I could make a real living at it?


Don't know the market well enough.

The only advice i have is try it and see to be honest.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Don't know the market well enough.
> 
> The only advice i have is try it and see to be honest.


Right. I'll need to find time to do that.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

you idea in a big city is null and void. 2 yrs uber x over thousands of trips, computer will match someone who dont deserve the ride that owes a garrantee from uber or a leasing payment is running short. computer has that thought out already . its not always luck or skill.. kinda really sucks with this company. i got 7000+ trips in just over 2 yrs . i seen it all.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

bobby747 said:


> y computer will match someone who dont deserve the ride that owes a garrantee from uber or a leasing payment is running short. computer has that thought out already . its not always luck or skill.. kinda really sucks with this company. i got 7000+ trips in just over 2 yrs . i seen it all.


Uber and its computer are looking out for Uber's interests- as well they should. They are the ones who built it.


----------



## DjUber2016 (Oct 18, 2016)

Hey Ubergirlzz pm me please. Got info. Thanks


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

UberChicago80 said:


> I had a passenger request me to pick him up and take him to the office daily for a week long business trip. He loved my car, amenities and conversation. He tried to ping me on Tuesday while we shared coffee at Starbucks and another dirver 3 min away got the ping. He canceled, repeated and had the same result. Sadly the same happened Wednesday thru Thursday.


amenities?? people still give out stuff


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I've been using a log for this very reason, and with some success.

I consult it regularly after trips. I look to what I was doing a week previous. Air example, since right now is 11:50 Tuesday, what was I doing around lunch last Tuesday?

I also listen to my customers. From them I learn the reason for the trip, and the schedule of their employer.

If you're taking someone to wor, and you drop them off at 6:55, stick around ... Odds are good you'll get a return trip as the shifts change.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

Ubergirlzz said:


> True. Because it happened to me - allow me to explain. I picked up a pax, took him to his destination, and completed the trip. Then, he said "hey, I need to run in and pick something up, I'll be right out. I'd like you to take me to xyz". I said "sure, okay". And he came back quick, less than a minute. Mind you, I'm parked right outside his house. He gets in the front seat, I'm watching him use his phone as he's calling for another Uber ride (me). And guess what? I wasn't acknowledged as being at his house! He told me that soonest pick up was 5 minutes away. He tried it like 5 times, and it was still giving him another Uber driver. So yeah. It's true.


 Not necessarily. I dropped a pax up in Brookhaven. Completed the trip and started on in way fown the road, I get another ping , exactly from where i t him. Though it was someone else, but it was the same exact customer who left his wallewallet at his house. So it's not true.


----------



## Andre Asbury (Dec 19, 2016)

A lot of this really depends on the market. In middle Georgia where I am on weekdays there's not much demand for Uber so in the morning at 6:45 I often get the same lady going to work. Yeah, Uber would like to have no repeat customers so that you don't become friends with a rider and then make an arrangement for $8-9 cash instead of the $10 Uber fare (of which the driver gets $6.50 or so after the safe rider fee and Uber commission). In big cities at times of the day when there are several cars within a few minutes, this is doable. In small cities and suburbs, there may only be the one driver in the area.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Air example, since right now is 11:50 Tuesday, what was I doing around lunch last Tuesday?


Psst, Karen...your clock adjustment from Mumbai to Central Time in the US is off by over an hour. You guys always forget we come daylight savings time in the winter.


----------



## Santosh Krishnan (Jan 21, 2017)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't this the description of a bus route?


Except that it's not a bus, it's an Uber ride - way better.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Having a routine can make your income more predictable.

Knowing the rhythm of the town can help you avoid dead time or driving in circles


----------

